

Happy SysAdmin Appreciation Day - ripitrust
http://sysadminday.com/

======
stephenr
Somehow I think a lot of the HN crowd (and particularly startups) will not
understand the point here.

Saying you have dedicated sysadmin/ops staff is practically punishable by
death in some tech circles, because DevOps means a junior dev can just write a
few lines of ruby to setup, manage, monitor and maintain your entire tech
stack, right?

------
angersock
Obligatory:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWTtlwJKXXU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWTtlwJKXXU)

